# Taking blood & dentist?



## Butters (20 Jan 2005)

Well, here's another question from me   : I just wanna be prepared for everything... I was watching a movie on basic training in St.jean Quebec I found from a post on thi sits. It showed them giving blood? What exactly is this for? It also showed them getting their teeth inspected? and x-rayed? Do they do dental work onyou or something before you go in?


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jan 2005)

Once you are in, you will be covered for Medical and Dental through the military.  You may have seen clips of a Blood Donor clinic set up at St Jean, someone giving a blood sample for a medical check of some sort and probably someone on Dental Parade for a cavity or such.

GW


----------



## Inch (20 Jan 2005)

On basic training you'll give a little bit of blood, they use it to check your blood type as well as all the normal stuff like cholesterol, etc. You'll also do a dental checkup, it takes about 10 min, they'll do a wrap around x-ray and a quick look over by the dentist to make sure there's nothing pressing that will cause problems for you during your course.


----------



## Fruss (21 Jan 2005)

For the dental work, is it like in a company, where you have to wait 3 or 6 months to be insured and then are covered? Or is it automatic?  I know I have to have 3 teeth extracted (my dentist told me that 3 years ago) but I don't like dentist and pain so much, so I keep postponning it..  and it cost a lot too..

Will I be able to have that done after BMQ (while waiting in Borden by example)???

Frank


----------



## Inch (21 Jan 2005)

To my knowledge, there's no wait time, for RegF anyway. As soon as you start basic, you're entitled to it.


----------



## Thirstyson (21 Jan 2005)

There's a five or six month wait for the rest of your family to be covered, but your meds and dental are free from day 1.


----------



## Ghost (21 Jan 2005)

> they'll do a wrap around x-ray and a quick look over by the dentist to make sure there's nothing pressing that will cause problems for you during your course



I am gonna have a fun time at BMQ if my wisdom teeth have to come out.


----------



## Inch (21 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> I am gonna have a fun time at BMQ if my wisdom teeth have to come out.



If they're not causing you problems right now, they probably won't cause you problems during BMQ. They won't pull them on BMQ unless they're really causing major problems. I'd expect to get them pulled after BMQ though, I managed to hang onto mine for 5 years I've been in, but I've finally submitted and I'm getting them pulled in Apr.


----------



## Ghost (22 Jan 2005)

Yeah I'd rather get them yanked out after I am done BMQ so I can have a few days to recover so I am not spitting out blood all over the place.

The dentist really wanted to take them out and I was up for it but my dad refused as a form of punishment even though I was covered so I should of had them out years ago because they are really cramming all my teeth together.


----------



## tomas (22 Jan 2005)

unless it is an emergency they will want to likely wait for dental work till after basic.. hell after your ql3s becuase you havent been in the forces for a while.. but while in borden ive had extensive needed dental work.. so its up to the dentist.. so suck up to them


----------

